# Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been looking around and trying to figure out what I want to do. I would like to hardwire my Sirius radio and also mount it in a nice location. I like the look and ease of the Panavise brackets and I think I have made up my mind there. I want something that will power my radio and turn it off when I turn the car off. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Treelee)*

for the audio input and powering of the Sirius Sportster 4radio use this : Link to PIE X5 VW02
to mount the radio to your dash, use this: link to Panavise 75138-404


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

This might be a stupid question, can you use an XM interface for a Sirius radio? The only way I can get to that interface on the Enfig website is to go under XM interfaces.


_Modified by Treelee at 2:17 AM 2-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Treelee)*

the interface does say XM, however in its function, its truely universal
the interface features a 3.5mm headphone jack for the audio input, and a 5V DC power jack.
the unit is labled XM from the manufacturer because it first fit the XM units as they were originaly 5V interfaces, but now that Sirius has started using 5v DC as a power source it works for the newer Sirius radios


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

I just installed a ST4.
Couple things I found out the hard way.
The upper style bracket makes the right side of the cup holder unusable, get the lower panavise style. 
If you don't use the cup holder, the upper mount is fine.
Use the upper mount style for vertical type (i.e. S50 or stiletto)
The bracket blocks the audio out plug opening on the dock.
You will need a swivel adaptor to create space between the bracket and the dock.
John, Hooked me up with the bracket and a DF-VW.
Thanks for the quick service John.


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Astralplane)*

Thanks for the input Astralplane. Sounds like a good idea to install the swivel mount. Could you tell me where you got your swivel mount from and maybe a part number? Thanks.


----------



## Technomafia (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Treelee)*

i have that exact one pictured. there is just enough clearence to open you glove box as well as your cup holders, but it's tight. I can only use my left side cup holder cuz theres no room for the right one to expand out. Its just to tight with the satellite radio dock there. But is positioned nicely, i hid the wires in the panels. The antena is mounted on the top left of my dash inside. But with all that said a swival dock like someone mentioned is more ideal, i just couldnt find one. let me know if you want a pic, ill take one for ya


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Technomafia)*

My upper bracket is Bracketron
The swivel is also Bracketron that I purchased from here:
http://www.gbxdirect.com/store/swivel_mount.php
But I bet John with Enfig carries something similar.
I will post a picture of my Panavise lower mount hopefully tomorrow.
I have not had a chance to switch mounts.

Here's the current set up. I couldn't even use all four holes.


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Astralplane)*

Here's how tight the upper mount was.








And here's the lower mount.








And the swivel.


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Astralplane)*

Thanks for the pictures, this is taking the guess work out of installing this radio. I am definitely sold on the idea of the swivel mount.


----------



## tdirocket (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Treelee)*

I mounted my Sportster 4 in this location.. reason the sportster 4 has alot of information and I prefer a more heads up location when driving, I use the remote to control it. I also have the Direct interface from above supplier.. works great.


----------



## tdirocket (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Astralplane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Astralplane* »_My upper bracket is Bracketron
The swivel is also Bracketron that I purchased from here:
http://www.gbxdirect.com/store/swivel_mount.php
But I bet John with Enfig carries something similar.
I will post a picture of my Panavise lower mount hopefully tomorrow.
I have not had a chance to switch mounts.

Here's the current set up. I couldn't even use all four holes.











I think you might have more luck with the panavise mount, they are a bit smaller than the Braketrons (we've got the braketrons in stock here but personaly I like the way the panavise units look a bit better)
good call on the swivel mount though, I'll see if I can get some up on the site for you guys


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:14 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

The Panavise bracket you sent me is great.
It installs 10x easier and 10x quicker than the Upper Style Bracketron.
Also, it's in a good position for cars with manual transmission.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Astralplane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Astralplane* »_The Panavise bracket you sent me is great.
It installs 10x easier and 10x quicker than the Upper Style Bracketron.
Also, it's in a good position for cars with manual transmission.



glad to hear you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

tdirocket, nice golf, and I am glad to see someone using the exact interface that I want with the same radio as mine, can't wait to get one for myself. I have my radio in the windshield just as you do right now but want it lower so no one from the outside can see it. The less people can see, the less they want to steal. 
John, please let me know how you make out with the swivel mounts. I want to order soon. 
Thanks for everyone's help and pictures.


----------



## tdirocket (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (Treelee)*

I always remove my radio from the dock.. they are expensive and easy to steal. Yeah the module works great, took me about 2 hrs to dismantle the center console remove the radio, plug into the cd changer control, reinstall radio, mont the module just fwd of the ash tray, run all the wires up to the sirius radio and then put the console back. This setup works awesome.. sound is that of a CD, works perfect with the stock stereo
any problems or ?'s with install just give me a PM
Where are you located.


----------



## tdirocket (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (tdirocket)*

Another good feature is the sat. radio is controlled by the stock radio for power. pretty cool


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (tdirocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdirocket* »_I always remove my radio from the dock.. they are expensive and easy to steal. 

I too remove my sat radio from the car dock at times when I think it might be at danger of being stolen, but I have much less fear of my sat radio being stolen than I do of my ipod, I figure you can have the serial # voided out so that no-one could ever you it again unlike an ipod which is pretty much completly usable to the theif


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

Put my order in for my bracket, keys and interface from Enfig. Now all I have to do is wait. I also found the ultra slim swivel on ebay, so I have everything that I need!! Thanks again to all who helped me!


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

Finally got all my stuff that I ordered a couple of days ago, hopefully next week I can find a garage and install everything!


----------



## Technomafia (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Treelee)*

hooking your sat. radio up to your stock head unit is a better option then hardwiring. You need this adapter thingy that plugs into the back of your headunit. I herd it puts out CD type quality sound from your sat. radio. Im going that route instead...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Technomafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technomafia* »_hooking your sat. radio up to your stock head unit is a better option then hardwiring. You need this adapter thingy that plugs into the back of your headunit. I herd it puts out CD type quality sound from your sat. radio. Im going that route instead...

I couldn't agree more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Technomafia)*

I am using the interface to hook it up. I bought the XM5-VW02 PIE interface, the Panavise bracket and the swivel mount. I thought hardwiring was using wires to physically connect the satellite radio to the head unit using an interface rather then the FM transmitter. I hope to have it in by this weekend. I am tired of the FM transmitter and all the static I get with it.


----------



## Treelee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Finished!*

Last night I spent a good amount of time ripping apart my car. I don't know if I didn't use the keys right or they were no good or what, but I had to take the whole thing out rather then slipping the radio out. It was easy once I found all the screws. Getting the glove box off was the hardest, the seventh screw holding it on caused lots of pain. Had to move the center console back to get at it. Hid the antenna up behind the guages under the dash. Getting not bad reception, 2 out of three bars and the third one blinks on sometimes. Still sounds good so I don't really care, I think putting it under the dash is better then having it on top of my paint. The radio now turns on with the key and off with the key. That was the whole purpose of going this route, so I am happy. The sound quality is awesome. There is no question that after swearing and tearing at my car that this was well worth it. I used the upper Panavise mount, the PIE XM5-VW02 interface, and a Bracketron ultra slim swivel mount. Most of the stuff I bought from Enfig which helped me out and sent all my stuff in a decent amount of time. I pulled the wires through the top of the radio which used to be the cup holders in the previous jettas, this was simple and hides them fairly well. Using an interface to listen to a satellite radio is a great idea.


----------



## ackeefe (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

john - i'm loooking to get an interface to hook up my sirius sportster replay to my 2000 s4. i know that the power supply is 12 volt. any suggestions? thanks in advance.


----------



## Phalcon (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (ackeefe)*

Does anyone know which wire is the positive on the power adapter that comes with the sportster 4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (ackeefe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ackeefe* »_john - i'm loooking to get an interface to hook up my sirius sportster replay to my 2000 s4. i know that the power supply is 12 volt. any suggestions? thanks in advance.


you need this:

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

I just ordered http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html to hook up my amp & 2 subs. Now I want to hook my sportster directly to my stereo & integrate the power so it turns off when my car does. What do I need?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (brodieorourke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brodieorourke* »_Now I want to hook my sportster directly to my stereo & integrate the power so it turns off when my car does. What do I need?

which radio do you have, does it have a 12V or 5V power requirement?


----------



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

The first Sirius Sportster. 12v, it has a cigarette lighter plug.


_Modified by brodieorourke at 3:58 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (brodieorourke)*

the original sportster had a 12V power input to the actual sat radio itself
for that radio and a 2004 jetta, you'll want to use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

I have a 2000 VW Jetta, Will I need the same part?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta (brodieorourke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brodieorourke* »_I have a 2000 VW Jetta, Will I need the same part?

sorry, for a 2000 radio you'll need this:

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## PirateR32 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Want to hardwire a Sirius Sportster 4 to a 04 Jetta ([email protected])*

I have an 04 R32 and I want to do this too, (hook up a sirius sportster 5) but I have a phat box already hooked up and do not want to loose the option to switch over to this to listen to anything from my collection. Is there any good option for me on this?


----------

